

JavaScript: The Winning Style - ecaron
https://github.com/Seravo/js-winning-style

======
brianshaler
Interesting breakdown. I was hoping instead of comparing a few highly
referenced style guides point by point, they would be analyzing code in the
wild to see which style is winning by popularity. It seems like this could be
done without too much magic (just tedious) by cloning many popular modules,
running jshint with each style guide's preferences, and log which results in
the fewest warnings.

